# Tv sharp solo enciende un momento y se apaga



## luis rms (Abr 7, 2009)

tv sharp 14mr10w solo suena el haz y no vuelve a funcionar hasta que lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a conectar pasa lo mismo siempre ,la  revise la fuente de voltaje , la eprom tiene un voltaje de4.5v  ¿me pueden dar alguna idea de que hacer?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 10, 2009)

mira a ver si caen los voltajes de la fuente al arrancar. Puede que estén los electroliticos secos por eso se enciende y en pocos segundos se apaga.
saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 10, 2009)

hola,unleased tiene razon revisa y cambia los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente y tambien resuelda posibles falsas soldaduras.


----------



## layonga (Jul 13, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria que me ayudaran con un tv sharp c-3020-y que no enciende, se encuentra en stand by pero al querer encenderlo se prende y apaga la lampara que le puse donde lleva el fusible. En ese momento se siente el pegue y despegue como si fuera un rele. Espero encontrar alguien que me de una mano, gracias.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

cuando se usa lampara de corto tienes que desconectar el desmaganetizador por que  de lo contrario te prende la lampara al encender el tv y en algunos caso esto puede ocasionar que el tv se dañe.


----------



## ravano (Nov 4, 2010)

tengo una tv sharp que intenta prender suena el rele de la fuente como si fuera a encender pero despues el ele conmuta por segunda ves y en todo ese tiempo no enciende el tv ayuda la causa fue un corto con un tornillo


----------

